# Induction Destruction: The Perils Of Diving Into Strict Diets Headfirst



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Every so often you read a sad story in the newspaper about someone who dove headfirst into a river or lake, without checking to see how deep the water was beforehand. Unfortunately, it turned out to be a shallow 18 inches and the consequence of this miscalculated plunge was a broken neck and a wheelchair. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

